# 

## cool'OK

-    .  22 .   .       .       ,      ?

----------


## Karen

.      .

----------


## derikpro

> ?

  **  
  .        .          .

----------


## fabulist

ҳ,    ?

----------


## cool'OK

> ҳ,    ?

   ...   

> .        .          .

   ,     -   .     -     ?   ?

----------


## 23q

> ...

    ,    ?     .    ?

----------


## FLY_INTER

> ,     -   .     -     ?   ?

  ,  .    ,      .             .     .     (+)       .         ,         .

----------


## cool'OK

> ?

   .    

> ?

  .       .  ,   ""     :     ,  .  ,          "" ...

----------

